# Badlands sacrifice $135



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

any of you fellas need a good pack for hunting season coming up, I have a badlands sacrifice for sale exactly like in the link below. used for a muley season and an elk season and that's all. never had meat inside. been a great pack, I'm just upgrading. near perfect shape. $135 plus shipping. may could work out delivery as well. http://www.lintonoutdoors.com/badlands-sacrifice/


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have that same pack and would recommend it.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

The online description says it has a bow carrier but no rifle carrier?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i noticed that. but its wrong. its got a bottom buttstock holder that drops out and it straps center on the pack. i can send pictures with a gun in if need be. that being said, the pack is on hold til saturday. but if you want an update let me know.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Jmgardner said:


> i noticed that. but its wrong. its got a bottom buttstock holder that drops out and it straps center on the pack. i can send pictures with a gun in if need be. that being said, the pack is on hold til saturday. but if you want an update let me know.


Let me know if you still have it after saturday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i was just getting on here to mark it sold. sorry.


----------

